# Patch Skin Testing



## mkm1517 (Feb 14, 2012)

I know you use code 95044. however do you use this code only when the provider applies the patches or again when they read the results?  Do you only code an E/M when they read the results?


----------



## marina@medibright.com (Feb 26, 2012)

you are using the code 95044 only once, when provider applies patch test.


----------



## jholt12 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes you would only charge an E/M for the reading


----------

